# Former Vosper Thornycroft Shipyard Woolston



## V8Dug (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to the Forum but as an engineer have a love of old buildings etc.
I am working on what used to be the old Vosper Thorneycroft shipyard in Woolston, Southampton.
A ship building yard since 1850, sadly Vospers moved to Portsmouth and we are clearing the site of all remains for the future housing development.
I have taken pictures of the last of the features, remaining Buildings and a 60t crane from the 1940's before they were removed.
I will attempt to put these pictures on shortly.
Sadly another example of Britains Herritage disappearing in the name of progress..
Doug


----------



## nutnut (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Doug and welcome to DP.

Let's see the pics then mate........... should be received very well.


----------



## V8Dug (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, If i can get the upload to work I will post them.
Its not being very co-operative..


----------



## Trinpaul (Jun 4, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Hi Doug and welcome to DP.
> 
> Let's see the pics then mate........... should be received very well.



Let me add my welcomes too  and agree that your pictures will be a source of great interest


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 4, 2009)

V8Dug said:


> Thanks, If i can get the upload to work I will post them.
> Its not being very co-operative..



If you are struggling, try Photobucket, and just copy and paste the IMG Code link.
I too am looking forward to seeing your photos -sounds really interesting!


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 4, 2009)

V8Dug said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the Forum but as an engineer have a love of old buildings etc.
> I am working on what used to be the old Vosper Thorneycroft shipyard in Woolston, Southampton.
> A ship building yard since 1850, sadly Vospers moved to Portsmouth and we are clearing the site of all remains for the future housing development.
> ...



Very keen to see your recent pictures, Its a crying shame that the crane wasn't kept. I'd also would have liked to have seen in the Victorian offices along and the last shed, It made my blood boil to think of the lost history.

I count myself lucky that I climbed the crane a couple of times, Thoroughly glad that I was able to see at least some of what was left. There are some photos from an old explore - back in the day here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=2056


----------



## V8Dug (Jun 5, 2009)

IMG]http://i618.phoIMG]http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt268tobucket.com/albums/tt268..
Will post more later..

The Crane was inspected and although large could only lift 25t, which was no use for the new shipyard.
also as windows had been smashed it had been used as a pigeon loft for 10 years and was full of Guano.........
there was an estimate of £1.5M to refurbish it...and no-one was interested in paying..
Other buildings were either unsuitable for re-use or needed much work, Asbestos featured heavily in the construction here....

Other notable points were 6 2nd world war 2 shells dug up & the capture of an escaped pet skunk....

I found an archive picture of the machine works in its heyday (3000 workers in those days.)


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 7, 2009)

They also made comercial vehicles.











platform 30 hp lorry supplied to Wm North & Co Ltd Dyers Bradford 1st June 1923






There is an archive of images for sale from this place, either singularly or the whole lot.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350206202786


The Thornycroft Archive

I recently obtained this archive of 750+ original, company photographs which depicts the production of this famed British engineering company from the turn of the century up until the Second World War. It reflects the diversity of the company's products included within the fascinating array of commercial vehicles are Thornycroft buses and motorcars, along with such vitally important vehicles as troop carriers and Fire Engines. This photograph is part of a huge collection that was acquired directly from the Thornycroft factory in 1968 and since that date has not seen the light of day, having been stored in the office of the late Sir John Rix former Chairman of Vosper Thornycroft. Many of these photographs are, perhaps, unique!

(Because of an imminent house move, I am prepared to listen to (substantial) offers
for the whole collection 

www.bradfordinfocus.co.uk​


----------

